# Off to the wilds of Scotland today



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

hI FOLKS Well thats us packing the motorhome ,we where going to go to southport as we liked it down there when we where at the last meet ,and we met a lot of very nice people and had a good time, still we love it up north to the more remote the better so if there is any other people out braving the elements lol, give us a wave .only away for a week this time and to the rest of you motorhomers HAVE A VERY MERRY XMAS AND A VERY GOOD NEW YEAR and we might see some of you next year


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a good time... wish I had the time to get away!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Do enjoy yourselves.
I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

I'm not a bit jealous. After all, I've got moving house to look forward to, haven't I?.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Have a great time in Scotland. We were up there for September & didn't really want to come home


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> wish I had the time to get away!


We wish you did too.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all am I missing something the last time we were home I can't remember Southport being part of our Great Country :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a great time you 3. Catch me a Haggis if you see one running around the hills.

Johnny F


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*update from scotland*

Thanks for the replies folks . Stopped last night right in the middle of glen coe, it was baltic, even with the heating on. Woke up this morning with two of the biggest reindeer right outside the door and they didn,t run away so they got a couple of bits of toast as well think it was about 5%below last night god know,s what it will be tonight.still thats what it,s all about. Tough as old boots us highlanders lol I WISH, will stop up by fortwilliam tonight .think we will have a couple of morgans tonight pureley for midismal purposes,BET YOU ALL WISH U WERE HERE , did not know there was other members near us bernie . bye for now folks


----------

